# Rapporti con le ex



## MK (15 Marzo 2010)

Sto notando un curioso atteggiamento di alcuni uomini separati, ex traditori che si sposano o convivono con la nuova compagna (ex amante). In presenza di figli dalla precedente unione ovviamente i rapporti con la ex sono regolari (o dovrebbero esserlo). Mi chiedo, per quale motivo queste ex dovrebbero dare la loro benedizione alla nuova compagna? Per il quieto vivere? Per sedare i sensi di colpa di questi uomini che hanno rifatto una famiglia distruggendo la precedente? Va bene chiudere col passato e non rivangare sul rancore, ma mi sembra una pretesa eccessiva. Che ne dite?


----------



## Iris (15 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sto notando un curioso atteggiamento di alcuni uomini separati, ex traditori che si sposano o convivono con la nuova compagna (ex amante). In presenza di figli dalla precedente unione ovviamente i rapporti con la ex sono regolari (o dovrebbero esserlo). Mi chiedo, per quale motivo queste ex dovrebbero dare la loro benedizione alla nuova compagna? Per il quieto vivere? Per sedare i sensi di colpa di questi uomini che hanno rifatto una famiglia distruggendo la precedente? Va bene chiudere col passato e non rivangare sul rancore, ma mi sembra una pretesa eccessiva. Che ne dite?


 
Dare la benedizione pare eccessivo pure a me. Ma non vedo perchè perseguitare colei che ci ha liberato di uno stronzo!!!!


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Dare la benedizione pare eccessivo pure a me. Ma non vedo perchè perseguitare colei che ci ha liberato di uno stronzo!!!!


 sai tipo le occasioni con i bambini, feste gare sportive ecc.ecc. e la presenza della nuova compagna per forza di cose. Per me è anche una mancanza di rispetto nei confronti della ex moglie. Poi se è lei che lo chiede è tutt'altra cosa. Oddio io non l'ho mai chiesto, anzi...


----------



## Iris (15 Marzo 2010)

Onestamente a me della compagna del mio ex marito importa poco: è lei che sta alla larga, io ci terrei a frequentarla, per inquadrarla, mica per niente..in fondo trascorre del tempo con i miei figli. Mi piacerebbe tenerla d'occhio, ecco tutto. Ma lei si nasconde. Mica la mangio!!!!


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Onestamente a me della compagna del mio ex marito importa poco: è lei che sta alla larga, io ci terrei a frequentarla, per inquadrarla, mica per niente..in fondo trascorre del tempo con i miei figli. Mi piacerebbe tenerla d'occhio, ecco tutto. Ma lei si nasconde. Mica la mangio!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## Daniele (15 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mica la mangio!!!!


Solo perchè è poco appetibile...ma al cane???


----------



## Amoremio (15 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Solo perchè è poco appetibile...ma al cane???


 
:up:


----------



## Daniele (15 Marzo 2010)

Sinceramente posso dire una cosa??? Se avessi dei figli e fossi separato dalla mia compagna per via di un tradimento e lei vivesse con l'amante, accetterei che lei vedesse i figli, ma non in sua presenza, la trovo una mancanza di rispetto ed anche molto insalutare per i figli che vedrebbero la cosa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sinceramente posso dire una cosa??? Se avessi dei figli e fossi separato dalla mia compagna per via di un tradimento e lei vivesse con l'amante, accetterei che lei vedesse i figli, ma non in sua presenza, la trovo una mancanza di rispetto ed anche molto insalutare per i figli che vedrebbero la cosa.


Che vuol dire "accetterei che lei vedesse i figli"?

Nella migliore delle ipotesi potresti avere l'affidamento congiunto, ma non pensare che a lei toglierebbero i bambini solo per via di un tradimento!

E se lei vivesse con il suo nuovo compagno dovresti pure accettare che i figli vedano lui. Se vivono insieme non puoi mica pretendere che quando i bambini dormono a casa loro lui vada a dormire da un'altra parte


----------



## Daniele (15 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> E se lei vivesse con il suo nuovo compagno dovresti pure accettare che i figli vedano lui. Se vivono insieme non puoi mica pretendere che quando i bambini dormono a casa loro lui vada a dormire da un'altra parte


Un conto il compagno o la compagna, un conto è l'ex amante, per me un ex amante ha solo da danneggiare l'educazione dei bambini, affidamento congiunto va bene...ma il cagnaccio no, se no come dico sempre esistono i tribunali e su questo non transigo, poi qualcuno lo accetta per quieto vivere, ma io sinceramente per le mie questioni di principio faccio tirare giù anche un palazzo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un conto il compagno o la compagna, un conto è l'ex amante, per me un ex amante ha solo da danneggiare l'educazione dei bambini, affidamento congiunto va bene...ma il cagnaccio no, se no come dico sempre esistono i tribunali e su questo non transigo, poi qualcuno lo accetta per quieto vivere, ma io sinceramente per le mie questioni di principio faccio tirare giù anche un palazzo.


Allora, lascia che ti spieghi una cosa: se ci sono di mezzo dei figli si andrà sempre e comunque a finire in un tribunale... Poi, se il nuovo compagno della mamma o la nuova compagna del papà sono l'ex amante di questi, o sono persone nuove, non fa nessuna differenza. A meno che non si tratti di persone veramente inaffidabili, o persone violente, o con disturbi psichici, ecc., non troverai un giudice che ti dica: e no, mi dispiace ma lei caro/a signore/a non può vivere con questa persona perché è il/la suo/a ex amante! Cioè, dovresti veramente dimostrare che questa persona ha da danneggiare l'educazione dei figli, e a meno che appunto questa persona non abbia problemi del tipo che ho detto prima, è molto ma molto improbabile che gli vietino di vivere con i figli della propria compagnia o del proprio compagno. Non è che l'essere ex amanti equivale ad essere delinquenti! So che tu pensi che tutti gli o le amanti siano cagnacci, ma come ti ho già detto non sempre è così. Alcune persone si innamorano, lasciano il proprio partner per vivere la loro storia d'amore con il proprio amante, che non vogliono più sia solo un amante ma che desiderano diventi il proprio compagno di vita. E se ci sono dei figli di mezzo è inevitabile che prima o dopo questi figli finiscano col condividere parte della loro vita con il nuovo compagno del genitore


----------



## Daniele (15 Marzo 2010)

Quntina, io per via del mio passato non lo sopporterei e basta! Farei di tutto e dico di tutto peer evitare la questione, perchè sinceramente sono convinto che un compagno ex amante sia di certo una persona pessima per l'educazione di un bambino, una persona che sa perdonarsi all'istante è una persona da evitare come la morte.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quntina, io per via del mio passato non lo sopporterei e basta! Farei di tutto e dico di tutto peer evitare la questione, perchè sinceramente sono convinto che un compagno ex amante sia di certo una persona pessima per l'educazione di un bambino, una persona che sa perdonarsi all'istante è una persona da evitare come la morte.


Ma anche a me roderebbe da morire. Ma devi capire che non starebbe a te decidere una cosa così. A meno che non dimostri che agli occhi della legge sia una persona 'pericolosa' per i bambini. Lo status di 'ex amante' non è condizione sufficiente per essere considerato indegno di vievere sotto lo stesso tetto dei figli della sua compagna. E tu dovresti fartene una ragione. Scusami se te lo dico, ma devi davvero imparare ad essere un po' più ragionevole, e ad usare la testa. Sei troppo sanguigno, ma nella vita avrai bisogno di essere più razionale. Per fortuna esistono delle leggi, non viviamo nella giungla dove ognuno può fare ciò che gli pare. Che intendi dire con "farei di tutto e dico di tutto"? Arriveresti a rapire i bambini e a portarli all'estero lontani dalla propria mamma?


----------



## Daniele (15 Marzo 2010)

Quintina, quando tuo padre muore e la legge viene foraggiata per non avere un colpevole, impari leggendo che le leggi (in un certo senso) le hanno anche i babbuini, che quello che è illegale da noi è legale in altri posti e viceversa e per fortuna sono un uomo con una testa che sa vagliare cosa sia giusto ed ingiusto al di fuori del legale ed illegale.
Cosa farei? Rapire i bambini? ma siamo pazzi? Parlare direttamente a lui facendoli ben presente che non gradisco la sua presenza accanto i miei figli e che non voglio che una persona disprezzabile possa avere anche solo l'idea di insegnare qualcosa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Marzo 2010)

Sì, ma lui se ne potrebbe anche fregare di che cosa gradisci tu. Se ti dicesse: "Io amo la tua ex, la mia compagna, e amo anche i vostri bambini, e voglio vivere insieme a loro." A quel punto che fai?


----------



## Daniele (15 Marzo 2010)

Quintina, una persona che tradiva una volta si beccava l'addebito ed era improbabile che tenesse i figli, il nuovo corso è più umano per i figli stessi, ma che non venga usato come arma da parte di chi è evidentemente in torto, c'è sempre di mezzo una questione di rispetto e amore o non amore, in un tradimento c'è sempre una condizione di mancanza di rispetto. Con i figli in mezzo poi non puoi cancellare la persona che ti ha fatto del male, ma sei obbligato anche a rivedertela, almeno che ci sia dopo del rispetto che vale molto più dell'amore.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Marzo 2010)

*Io qui... io là...*

Surreale....:carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sto notando un curioso atteggiamento di alcuni uomini separati, ex traditori che si sposano o convivono con la nuova compagna (ex amante). In presenza di figli dalla precedente unione ovviamente i rapporti con la ex sono regolari (o dovrebbero esserlo). Mi chiedo, per quale motivo queste ex dovrebbero dare la loro benedizione alla nuova compagna? Per il quieto vivere? Per sedare i sensi di colpa di questi uomini che hanno rifatto una famiglia distruggendo la precedente? Va bene chiudere col passato e non rivangare sul rancore, ma mi sembra una pretesa eccessiva. Che ne dite?


 Dipende dalle situazioni, dai tempi, da quali vicende è scaturita la separazione e, nel caso di un tradimento, come si svolto.
Soprattutto dai tempi.
E poi dalla sensibilità individuale.
Mi sembra davvero impossibile un discorso generale.
Certo se i genitori convivono con nuovi compagni e i figli frequentano entrambe le case (quindi se tutte le variabili sopradette portano a questa situazione) pensare che in alcune situazioni i nuovi compagni fingano di non esserci mi sembrerebbe forzato. Certo presentarsi i quattro a una prima comunione mi sembra abbastanza imbarazzante. 
Io ho avuto diversi alunni figli di separati, ma alle manifestazioni ufficiali mai si sono presentati con i nuovi compagni.


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo presentarsi i quattro a una prima comunione mi sembra abbastanza imbarazzante.
> Io ho avuto diversi alunni figli di separati, ma alle manifestazioni ufficiali mai si sono presentati con i nuovi compagni.


Io credo sia soprattutto questione di rispetto. E il rispetto è qualcosa che si ha e non si impara (Daniele sai ai tribunali che importa se era amante o meno). Ma volevo capire soprattutto cosa scatta nella mente di questi uomini che IMPONGONO la presenza della nuova compagna. Per me è insicurezza.


----------



## Anna A (16 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Io credo sia soprattutto questione di rispetto. E il rispetto è qualcosa che si ha e non si impara (Daniele sai ai tribunali che importa se era amante o meno). Ma volevo capire soprattutto cosa scatta nella mente di questi uomini che IMPONGONO la presenza della nuova compagna. Per me è insicurezza.


ti ricordi che lotte in dol fra nuove compagne ed ex mogli?:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (16 Marzo 2010)

Bhe diciamo che se si hanno rpove del fatto che l'ex amante sia una persona che possa mal influire nelll'educazione dei figli allora il tribunale ne prenderebbe conto, visto che i figli...vengono prima di tutto per la legge.
Del resto i genitori sono solo due, i comprimari possono anche vederli, giocarci e fare quello che vogliono, ma non hanno allcun diritto di dare consigli se non richiesti o di educare i figli che non sono loro.
Comunque concordo con Mika, gli ex che pretendono la presenza della nuova o del nuovo compagno sono semplicemente insicuri!


----------



## Iris (16 Marzo 2010)

Trovo che sia molto più salutare pensare a rifarsi una vita dipo il tradimento, piuttosto che perseguitare l'avversaria di un tempo.
Onestamente io la detesto la compagna del mio ex....ma che dire preferisco fare buon viso e cattivo gioco.:mrgreen:
Tanto comunque lei è arrivata dopo di me:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Verena67 (16 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Trovo che sia molto più salutare pensare a rifarsi una vita dipo il tradimento, piuttosto che perseguitare l'avversaria di un tempo.
> Onestamente* io la detesto la compagna del mio ex*....ma che dire preferisco fare buon viso e cattivo gioco.:mrgreen:
> Tanto comunque lei è arrivata dopo di me:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


pensare che le hai già fatto il regale MIGLIORE


----------



## Grande82 (16 Marzo 2010)

Eppure non riesco a vedere le amanti o gli amanti sempre e solo come 'demoni'.
So che se tu, Verena, avessi deciso di lasciare la tua famiglia, avresti amato anche i figli di lui e avresti sofferto a non essere presente alle loro lauree. So che così è per molti amanti. Amano davvero la persona che tradisce la propria famiglia e sono disposti a cose difficili, come gestire separazioni e divorzi, pur di stare con quella persona. Molti lasciano anche loro delle famiglie. E demonizzarli, come fossero pericolosi drogati o violenti, non aiuta i figli per primi. 
Che poi ci siano amanti stronzi/e è indubbio. Come ci sono quelli invece che vorrebbero solo aiutare a creare armonia. E le vie di mezzo.
Le generalizzazioni sono utili solo a chi, tradito, è giustamente arrabbiato. Ma così si dimostra solo egoismo, pari a quello del traditore.


----------



## Iris (16 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> pensare che le hai già fatto il regale MIGLIORE


Dici? Speriamo che non me lo rimandi indietro...:carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (16 Marzo 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Eppure non riesco a vedere le amanti o gli amanti sempre e solo come 'demoni'.
> So che se tu, Verena, avessi deciso di lasciare la tua famiglia, avresti amato anche i figli di lui e avresti sofferto a non essere presente alle loro lauree. So che così è per molti amanti. Amano davvero la persona che tradisce la propria famiglia e sono disposti a cose difficili, come gestire separazioni e divorzi, pur di stare con quella persona. Molti lasciano anche loro delle famiglie. E demonizzarli, come fossero pericolosi drogati o violenti, non aiuta i figli per primi.
> Che poi ci siano amanti stronzi/e è indubbio. Come ci sono quelli invece che vorrebbero solo aiutare a creare armonia. E le vie di mezzo.
> Le generalizzazioni sono utili solo a chi, tradito, è giustamente arrabbiato. Ma così si dimostra solo egoismo, pari a quello del traditore.


ma per carità, assolutamente. Ancora adesso, se potessi, li aiuterei. Chi ama con cuore sincero, ama tutto il mondo dell'amato.
Ma penso Iris si riferisse ad una donna...meno amorevole


----------



## Verena67 (16 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Dici? Speriamo che non me lo rimandi indietro...:carneval:


 
dille che sono passati gli otto giorni per il ritiro della merce


----------



## Iris (16 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma per carità, assolutamente. Ancora adesso, se potessi, li aiuterei. Chi ama con cuore sincero, ama tutto il mondo dell'amato.
> Ma penso Iris si riferisse ad una donna...meno amorevole


 
già. Diciamo che con i miei figli è tutt'altro che amorevole. Pensa che i due (i miei figli) l'anno soprannominata "sisalunga":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (16 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> dille che sono passati gli otto giorni per il ritiro della merce


Esatto!!!! L'ha voluto..se lo tiene....:carneval:


----------



## Iris (16 Marzo 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Eppure non riesco a vedere le amanti o gli amanti sempre e solo come 'demoni'.
> So che se tu, Verena, avessi deciso di lasciare la tua famiglia, avresti amato anche i figli di lui e avresti sofferto a non essere presente alle loro lauree. So che così è per molti amanti. Amano davvero la persona che tradisce la propria famiglia e sono disposti a cose difficili, come gestire separazioni e divorzi, pur di stare con quella persona. Molti lasciano anche loro delle famiglie. E demonizzarli, come fossero pericolosi drogati o violenti, non aiuta i figli per primi.
> Che poi ci siano amanti stronzi/e è indubbio. Come ci sono quelli invece che vorrebbero solo aiutare a creare armonia. E le vie di mezzo.
> Le generalizzazioni sono utili solo a chi, tradito, è giustamente arrabbiato. Ma così si dimostra solo egoismo, pari a quello del traditore.


 
Bah....Se.....se...se...comunque poi Verena la famiglia se l'è tenuta, e non è andata a romere le scatole alla moglie dell'ex, che pure ha fatto la stessa cosa.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Bah....Se.....se...se...comunque poi Verena la famiglia se l'è tenuta, e non è andata a romere le scatole alla moglie dell'ex, che pure ha fatto la stessa cosa.


 nel tuo caso in effetti meno male che ha rotto le scatole e t'ha liberata, o no? :carneval:
comunque non conosco la tipa in questione e davvero non posso dirne nulla.


----------



## Iris (16 Marzo 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> nel tuo caso in effetti meno male che ha rotto le scatole e t'ha liberata, o no? :carneval:
> comunque non conosco la tipa in questione e davvero non posso dirne nulla.


Ma adesso ha pretese economiche mica da niente...pretende la messa in vendita delllla casa coniugale (anzi non più coniugale)...pretesa assurda visto che è la casa dei miei figli, di cui io sono proprietaria e usufruttuaria.
Sono un pò di mesi che il mio ex (dietro suo consiglio) non paga gli alimenti ai figli, mentre a lei ha comprato un auto nuova.
Sono stata costretta a rivolgermi al'avvocato : o paga, o vado con il pignoramento.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma adesso ha pretese economiche mica da niente...pretende la messa in vendita delllla casa coniugale (anzi non più coniugale)...pretesa assurda visto che è la casa dei miei figli, di cui io sono proprietaria e usufruttuaria.
> Sono un pò di mesi che il mio ex (dietro suo consiglio) non paga gli alimenti ai figli, mentre a lei ha comprato un auto nuova.
> Sono stata costretta a rivolgermi al'avvocato : o paga, o vado con il pignoramento.


Direi correttissima (tu).
Speriamo lui abbia di che essere pignorato e meno male che tu nel campo legale ti muovi bene!


----------



## Iris (16 Marzo 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Direi correttissima (tu).
> Speriamo lui abbia di che essere pignorato e meno male che tu nel campo legale ti muovi bene!


Certo che ha di che essere pignorato. Ma credo che pagherà prima..non è mica scemo....
Che tristezza...un padre così per i miei figli...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Eppure non riesco a vedere le amanti o gli amanti sempre e solo come 'demoni'.
> So che se tu, Verena, avessi deciso di lasciare la tua famiglia, avresti amato anche i figli di lui e avresti sofferto a non essere presente alle loro lauree. So che così è per molti amanti. Amano davvero la persona che tradisce la propria famiglia e sono disposti a cose difficili, come gestire separazioni e divorzi, pur di stare con quella persona. Molti lasciano anche loro delle famiglie. E demonizzarli, come fossero pericolosi drogati o violenti, non aiuta i figli per primi.
> Che poi ci siano amanti stronzi/e è indubbio. Come ci sono quelli invece che vorrebbero solo aiutare a creare armonia. E le vie di mezzo.
> Le generalizzazioni sono utili solo a chi, tradito, è giustamente arrabbiato. Ma così si dimostra solo egoismo, pari a quello del traditore.


Una persona non va dove ha piacere di andare, ma dove fa piacere e non crea problemi e imbarazzi la sua presenza.
Infatti tu fai l'esempio della laurea con ragazzi grandi che ...invitano chi hanno piacere che ci sia.
Immagina la tua laurea e un padre che si presenta con la nuova compagna per cui ha fatto soffrire la mamma e per cui ha  distrutto la tua famiglia ...a te che ti frega che lei ti voglia bene o no? Avresti voglia di vedertela imporre?


----------



## Daniele (16 Marzo 2010)

Concordo con Persa, anche se il succedaneo può anche amare il mondo della persona che ama potrebbe essere che il mondo di quella persona lo possa odiare. Se i figli hanno conoscenza della cosa (e la sapranno) non possono che vedere un demone che gli ha tolto la pace in quella persona, anche se la più amorevole di questo mondo.
Giusto sarebbe che chi esce di casa in questo modo non accampi diritti eccessivi, che si accontenti di quello che possono dargli i figli sperando in un futuro migliore.
Iris, non ha pagato gli alimenti per comprare la macchinozza alla ex amante? Hai fatto bene a tutto e lui pagherà...accidenti se pagherà.


----------



## Iris (16 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una persona non va dove ha piacere di andare, ma dove fa piacere e non crea problemi e imbarazzi la sua presenza.
> Infatti tu fai l'esempio della laurea con ragazzi grandi che ...invitano chi hanno piacere che ci sia.
> Immagina la tua laurea e un padre che si presenta con la nuova compagna per cui ha fatto soffrire la mamma e per cui ha distrutto la tua famiglia ...a te che ti frega che lei ti voglia bene o no? Avresti voglia di vedertela imporre?


 
I miei figli non sapevano che "sisalunga" era l'amante del padre...beh all'inizio manco io!!!
E' lei che ad un certo punto ha sentito il dovere di dichiarare che esisteva già prima della separazione, e che il papà le apparteneva da tempo...da allora la odiano.
Invece adorano il mio compagno...anche perchè lui è arrivato ben dopo...


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti ricordi che lotte in dol fra nuove compagne ed ex mogli?:rotfl:


Eccome se mi ricordo... come son cambiata eh Anna :mrgreen:.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> I miei figli non sapevano che "sisalunga" era l'amante del padre...beh all'inizio manco io!!!
> E' lei che ad un certo punto ha sentito il dovere di dichiarare che esisteva già prima della separazione, e che il papà le apparteneva da tempo...da allora la odiano.
> Invece adorano il mio compagno...anche perchè lui è arrivato ben dopo...


 Ognuno ha quel che si è meritato.


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Eppure non riesco a vedere le amanti o gli amanti sempre e solo come 'demoni'.
> So che se tu, Verena, avessi deciso di lasciare la tua famiglia, avresti amato anche i figli di lui e avresti sofferto a non essere presente alle loro lauree. So che così è per molti amanti. Amano davvero la persona che tradisce la propria famiglia e sono disposti a cose difficili, come *gestire separazioni e divorzi*, pur di stare con quella persona. Molti lasciano anche loro delle famiglie. E demonizzarli, come fossero pericolosi drogati o violenti, non aiuta i figli per primi.
> Che poi ci siano amanti stronzi/e è indubbio. Come ci sono quelli invece che vorrebbero solo aiutare a creare armonia. E le vie di mezzo.
> Le generalizzazioni sono utili solo a chi, tradito, è giustamente arrabbiato. Ma così si dimostra solo egoismo, pari a quello del traditore.


La gestione della separazione è affare di chi si separa. Idem la gestione di figli e ex. E ti parlo ANCHE da nuova compagna, mai mi sarei permessa di intervenire in questioni riguardanti la precedente famiglia.


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Eppure non riesco a vedere le amanti o gli amanti sempre e solo come 'demoni'.
> So che se tu, Verena, avessi deciso di lasciare la tua famiglia, avresti amato anche i figli di lui e avresti sofferto a non essere presente alle loro lauree. So che così è per molti amanti. Amano davvero la persona che tradisce la propria famiglia e sono disposti a cose difficili, come gestire separazioni e divorzi, pur di stare con quella persona. Molti lasciano anche loro delle famiglie. E demonizzarli, come fossero pericolosi drogati o violenti, non aiuta i figli per primi.
> Che poi ci siano amanti stronzi/e è indubbio. Come ci sono quelli invece che vorrebbero solo aiutare a creare armonia. E le vie di mezzo.
> Le generalizzazioni sono utili solo a chi, tradito, è giustamente arrabbiato*. Ma così si dimostra solo egoismo, pari a quello del traditore*.


 oddio...
la priorità vera, comunque, è sempre la serenità dei figli


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> I miei figli non sapevano che "sisalunga" era l'amante del padre...beh all'inizio manco io!!!
> E' lei che ad un certo punto ha sentito il dovere di dichiarare che esisteva già prima della separazione, e che il papà le apparteneva da tempo...da allora la odiano.
> Invece adorano il mio compagno...anche perchè lui è arrivato ben dopo...


Conosco bene la situazione. Mi dispiace Iris, spero che il padre dei tuoi figli rinsavisca.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo che ha di che essere pignorato. Ma credo che pagherà prima..non è mica scemo....
> Che tristezza...un padre così per i miei figli...


Diciamo che io ho sempre la speranza che le persone possano migliorare, capendo i propri errori e cercando di porvi rimedio....


----------



## Grande82 (16 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una persona non va dove ha piacere di andare, ma dove fa piacere e non crea problemi e imbarazzi la sua presenza.
> Infatti tu fai l'esempio della laurea con ragazzi grandi che ...invitano chi hanno piacere che ci sia.
> Immagina la tua laurea e un padre che si presenta con la nuova compagna per cui ha fatto soffrire la mamma e per cui ha distrutto la tua famiglia ...a te che ti frega che lei ti voglia bene o no? Avresti voglia di vedertela imporre?


immagino di no. 
però nelle situazioni bisogna trovarcisi.
se per esempio anche iris avesse avuto un nuovo compagno prima di separarsi, ma questi fosse stato discreto e avesse atteso i tempi giusti e non avesse dichiarato di 'esserci da prima' probabilmente i figli lo amerebbero lo stesso. non come il loro padre, ovvio, ma comunque non lo odierebbero, presumo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> immagino di no.
> *però nelle situazioni bisogna trovarcisi.*
> se per esempio anche iris avesse avuto un nuovo compagno prima di separarsi, ma questi fosse stato discreto e avesse atteso i tempi giusti e non avesse dichiarato di 'esserci da prima' probabilmente i figli lo amerebbero lo stesso. non come il loro padre, ovvio, ma comunque non lo odierebbero, presumo.


 Infatti trovo difficile generalizzare quando ci sono troppe variabili.


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio...
> la priorità vera, comunque, è sempre la serenità dei figli


Sempre e comunque. I figli non sono pupazzetti privi di volontà. Io non ho mai imposto il mio compagno...se partecipa a qualche evento della vita dei bimbi, è sempre solo dietro loro invito.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Marzo 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Diciamo che io ho sempre la speranza che le persone possano migliorare, capendo i propri errori e cercando di porvi rimedio....



Sai cos'è, Stella? Lo pensavo anch'io. La vita ahime' mi ha dato tutta una serie di mazzate, e ultimamente ho capito che alcune persone "sono così e basta". Trovo che taluni individui siano veramente limitati, di testa e di cuore. Probabilmente la nuova compagna dell'ex marito di Iris è una di quelle che vedono i rapporti (d'amore, ma non solo) come una specie di "tug of war": vince chi tira di piu', chi si accapparra il "premio". 
Iris è maturata, suo marito no. E quindi si tiene vicino una persona arida, che non riesce a mettere le legittime esigenze anche emotive dei figli di lui al di sopra della propria piccolissima vanità.
Difficilmente tali individui "maturano" o "evolvono", ma c'è sempre speranza, solo che chi di speranza campa...morì non si puo' dire!!


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2010)

Lo penso anche io. Parliamo di persone che hanno già quaranta anni e una seie di esperienze all'attivo. Dubito che ammorbidiscano il loro egoismo.


----------



## minnie (17 Marzo 2010)

Su questo argomento, posso esprimere l'esperienza di tutti e due i punti di vista: quello dell'ex amante di papà (anche se il ragazzino non sa che c'ero da prima) e quello della tradita che FARA' DI TUTTO PER FARE IN MODO CHE L'ALTRA NON SI AVVICINI A MIO FIGLIO.
Come dicevo nel mio 3d la ex del mio compagno è quasi totalmente assente come madre, che è ben contenta di aver trovato una baby sitter gratis.  Infatti il ragazzino (11 anni) è quasi sempre con noi, più di una volta mi ha chiesto se può chiamarmi mamma (e premetto io con dolcezza gli ho detto che non sarebbe giusto nei confronti della sua mamma). Quando vuole confidarsi non cerca nè suo padre nè sua madre ma me... Per cui secondo me non si deve fare una questione di principio ma vedere il caso specifico. Rovescio della medaglia è la situazione attuale. Nel momento in cui non ne potessi più di suo padre, lui soffrirebbe ancora di più che nella prima separazione: io non sono davvero sua mamma e difficilmente suo padre (che è inutile che dica com'è...) gli permetterebbe di frequentarmi. Due traumi da separazione in un bambino sono difficili da superare. Ed è (oltre sinceramente alla rabbia e all'orgoglio e al fatto che la mamma di un bimbo di tre anni e mezzo magari non lo molla tutta la notte ai nonni quando il marito è di turno in ospedale per passare la notte con il suo amante) il motivo per cui mai vorrei che l'attuale amante frequentasse mio figlio. Quando lui si stuferà e vorrà il giocattolino nuovo (altra amante) mio figlio dovrà subire lo stesso trauma che subirebbe ora suo fratello??? Insomma a mio parere ogni caso conta per se... ma prima di tutto ci devono essere loro, i figli....


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Sempre e comunque. I figli non sono pupazzetti privi di volontà. Io non ho mai imposto il mio compagno...se partecipa a qualche evento della vita dei bimbi, è sempre solo dietro loro invito.


Infatti è così che dovrebbe essere.


----------



## lele51 (21 Marzo 2010)

*...???*



MiKa ha detto:


> Sto notando un curioso atteggiamento di alcuni uomini separati, ex traditori che si sposano o convivono con la nuova compagna (ex amante). In presenza di figli dalla precedente unione ovviamente i rapporti con la ex sono regolari (o dovrebbero esserlo). Mi chiedo, per quale motivo queste ex dovrebbero dare la loro benedizione alla nuova compagna? Per il quieto vivere? Per sedare i sensi di colpa di questi uomini che hanno rifatto una famiglia distruggendo la precedente? Va bene chiudere col passato e non rivangare sul rancore, ma mi sembra una pretesa eccessiva. Che ne dite?


... senza voglia di polemica, ma non eri tu in un altro post che tifi per le famiglie allargate....???? o se si sposa l'amante la nuova famiglia non esiste... 
nessuno è obbligato a banedire niente, anzi io sono contrario alle famiglie allargate... per rispetto ai figli che non hanno comperato l'ingresso in quella giostra... a loro dobbiamo serenità e chiarezza....
Lele

PD: e di nuovo sembra che gli unici a sbagliare siano gli "uomini"


----------



## Verena67 (21 Marzo 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Su questo argomento, posso esprimere l'esperienza di tutti e due i punti di vista: quello dell'ex amante di papà (anche se il ragazzino non sa che c'ero da prima) e quello della tradita che FARA' DI TUTTO PER FARE IN MODO CHE L'ALTRA NON SI AVVICINI A MIO FIGLIO. ....


Minnie,se posso chiedere,  ma quando eri tu l'"altra", un sentore di che fenomeno fosse LUI non l'hai mai avuto?


----------



## minnie (21 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Minnie,se posso chiedere, ma quando eri tu l'"altra", un sentore di che fenomeno fosse LUI non l'hai mai avuto?


E' un grande attore, ti assicuro. Ancora ora se non sapessi ciò che so, se non si fosse scoperto quando l'ho affrontato, tu diresti che uomo innamorato di me è. E lo stesso direbbero chi lo vede fuori di casa, quando è tutto pieno di attenzioni. Recita continuamente... Inoltre quando sei innamorata forse vedi solo ciò che vuoi vedere... Se non fosse che anche lei ha un marito e un figlio, cose che un pò z..la me la fanno vedere, non ce l'avrei neppure con lei, perchè so quanto bravo è ad incantarti..


----------



## MK (21 Marzo 2010)

lele51 ha detto:


> ... senza voglia di polemica, ma non eri tu in un altro post che tifi per le famiglie allargate....???? o se si sposa l'amante la nuova famiglia non esiste...
> nessuno è obbligato a banedire niente, anzi io sono contrario alle famiglie allargate... per rispetto ai figli che non hanno comperato l'ingresso in quella giostra... a loro dobbiamo serenità e chiarezza....
> Lele
> 
> PD: e di nuovo sembra che gli unici a sbagliare siano gli "uomini"


Sì ma sono ex moglie, tradita per la nuova compagna. Forse per questo riesco a vedere anche l'altro lato della questione. Il terzo che arriva ha bisogno di tatto e di discrezione, entra se viene accettato, altrimenti se ne sta in disparte. Sul discorso uomini è soltanto perchè mi sembra, dalle storie, e dagli amici, che una volta finito un rapporto si cerchi subito di rimpiazzarlo con un altro. Si cambia partner ma il progetto resta lo stesso. Le donne separate, con figli, prima di rifarsi una famiglia ci pensano un po' di più. Generalizzo ovviamente, ci saranno pure le eccezioni.


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2010)

Mika, è solo generalizzazione! Ho visto purtroppo più madri sbomballarsi degli autentici sciroccati solo per (a loro avviso) diritto di essere felici...non pensando minimamamente alla felicità dei loro figli, in un caso persino aiutata dalla madre!!!
Purtroppo gli uomini sono fessi, si fanno più notare.


----------



## MK (21 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mika, è solo generalizzazione! Ho visto purtroppo più madri sbomballarsi degli autentici sciroccati solo per (a loro avviso) diritto di essere felici...non pensando minimamamente alla felicità dei loro figli, in un caso persino aiutata dalla madre!!!
> Purtroppo gli uomini sono fessi, si fanno più notare.


E i padri di questi figli dove stavano?


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E i padri di questi figli dove stavano?


A lavorare!!! Quella della madre oltretutto faceva la mantenuta e si lamentava anche perchè il suo compagno guadagnasse poco!!! E che faceva? Con la madre complice si portava l'amante in casa, che poi è diventato il suo nuovo compagno...poveretto, sapesse la sanguisuga che si è preso!


----------



## MK (22 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> A lavorare!!! Quella della madre oltretutto faceva la mantenuta e si lamentava anche perchè il suo compagno guadagnasse poco!!! E che faceva? Con la madre complice si portava l'amante in casa, che poi è diventato il suo nuovo compagno...poveretto, sapesse la sanguisuga che si è preso!


Daniele il lavoro non può essere una scusa per non vedere quello che succede a casa.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mika, è solo generalizzazione! Ho visto purtroppo *più madri sbomballarsi degli autentici sciroccati solo per (a loro avviso) diritto di essere felici*...non pensando minimamamente alla felicità dei loro figli, in un caso persino aiutata dalla madre!!!
> Purtroppo gli uomini sono fessi, si fanno più notare.


le statistiche non sono in questo senso

ma non è importante decidere se sono più pirla le donne o gli uomini


----------



## Daniele (23 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Daniele il lavoro non può essere una scusa per non vedere quello che succede a casa.


Mika, quando fai i turni e sei l'unica persona che porta soldi a casa e sei stanco in quegli orari non vedi nulla. Semplicemente c'èchi lavora sodo e chi meno, questo ragazzo lavorava davvero sodo per mantenere i suoi due figli che lui non voleva (almeno così presto, ma lei ha fatto la furbetta per il suo desiderio di maternità) e tutto il resto con l'aggiunta della famiglia di lei che dava contro a lui che non faceva un doppio lavoro quando smontava da notte per dare un futuro migliore alla loro figlia alquanto incapace. Sinceramente ho pena per quel uomo, ha una vita rovinata dalle smanie di maternità di una ragazza.


----------



## MK (23 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mika, quando fai i turni e sei l'unica persona che porta soldi a casa e sei stanco in quegli orari non vedi nulla. Semplicemente c'èchi lavora sodo e chi meno, questo ragazzo lavorava davvero sodo per mantenere i suoi due figli che lui non voleva (almeno così presto, ma lei ha fatto la furbetta per il suo desiderio di maternità) e tutto il resto con l'aggiunta della famiglia di lei che dava contro a lui che non faceva un doppio lavoro quando smontava da notte per dare un futuro migliore alla loro figlia alquanto incapace. Sinceramente ho pena per quel uomo, ha una vita rovinata dalle smanie di maternità di una ragazza.


Daniele su, il solo a portare i soldi a casa, il desiderio di maternità... Certe situazioni andrebbero valutate PRIMA.


----------



## Daniele (23 Marzo 2010)

ma a lei non importava nulla, lei ha fatto in modo dicendo una bugia a lui di rimanere incinta ed assurdo ma vero ci è riuscita alla prima botta! Lui si è trovato a 25 anni con una ragazza che conosceva da 2 mesi che le aveva detto una bugia e che voleva il figlio. Ovviamente lui ha accettato le sue responsabilità e via, poi lasciamo perdere il secondo figlio, anche peggio del primo è stata! Per sfortuna sua lui dovrà lavorare adesso l'intera vita dando gran parte del suo stipendio per i figli e non riuscendosi neppure pagare un affitto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma a lei non importava nulla, lei ha fatto in modo dicendo una bugia a lui di rimanere incinta ed assurdo ma vero ci è riuscita alla prima botta! Lui si è trovato a 25 anni con una ragazza che conosceva da 2 mesi che le aveva detto una bugia e che voleva il figlio. Ovviamente lui ha accettato le sue responsabilità e via, poi lasciamo perdere il secondo figlio, anche peggio del primo è stata! Per sfortuna sua lui dovrà lavorare adesso l'intera vita dando gran parte del suo stipendio per i figli e non riuscendosi neppure pagare un affitto.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2HRrlCJUVY


----------



## MK (23 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma a lei non importava nulla, lei ha fatto in modo dicendo una bugia a lui di rimanere incinta ed assurdo ma vero ci è riuscita alla prima botta! Lui si è trovato a 25 anni con una ragazza che conosceva da 2 mesi che le aveva detto una bugia e che voleva il figlio. Ovviamente lui ha accettato le sue responsabilità e via, poi lasciamo perdere il secondo figlio, anche peggio del primo è stata! Per sfortuna sua lui dovrà lavorare adesso l'intera vita dando gran parte del suo stipendio per i figli e non riuscendosi neppure pagare un affitto.


Rimanere incinta... usi il preservativo dai Daniele su...


----------



## Daniele (23 Marzo 2010)

Usi il preservativo si, ma se una ragazza che sta con te e dice di amarti ti dice di usare la pillola...ecco che può succedere il problema.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma a lei non importava nulla, lei ha fatto in modo dicendo una bugia a lui di rimanere incinta ed assurdo ma vero ci è riuscita alla prima botta! Lui si è trovato a 25 anni con una ragazza che conosceva da 2 mesi che le aveva detto una bugia e che voleva il figlio. Ovviamente lui ha accettato le sue responsabilità e via, poi lasciamo perdere il secondo figlio, anche peggio del primo è stata! Per sfortuna sua lui dovrà lavorare adesso l'intera vita dando gran parte del suo stipendio per i figli e non riuscendosi neppure pagare un affitto.


 posso dire che lui è stato stupido? 
Poteva usare un preservativo e non fidarsi di una semi-sconosciuta. 
Tanto più poteva prendersi le sue responsabilità evitando comunque di sposarsi e mettere su famiglia con una semi-sconosciuta.
Ora si gode gli effetti di una situazione ridicola che ha contribuito a creare con delle non-scelte. 
Anche quando non si sceglie, infatti, si determina il proprio destino.
NB Ovviamente da 1 a 10 lei è responsabile 8-9 della cosa, ma lui ci ha messo del suo.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Usi il preservativo si, ma *se una ragazza che sta con te* e dice di amarti ti dice di usare la pillola...ecco che può succedere il problema.


 una con cui ti vedi da due mesi non è una con cui stai e non puoi nemmeno essere sicuro che non abbia malattie!


----------



## Daniele (24 Marzo 2010)

Con una con cui sei fidanzato non è una che vedi da due mesi! Lui era serio con lei, ma come ragazzo, non voleva essere padre in quel momento e lei credo proprio lo sapesse. Lui avrà la sue colpe, ma sicuramente se un giorno lui si prendesse e scappasse via dall'Italia senza più farsi trovare...avrebbe le sue ragioni, magari non la mia stima, ma la mia comprensione si!


----------



## MK (24 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Con una con cui sei fidanzato non è una che vedi da due mesi! Lui era serio con lei, ma come ragazzo, non voleva essere padre in quel momento e lei credo proprio lo sapesse. Lui avrà la sue colpe, ma sicuramente se un giorno lui si prendesse e scappasse via dall'Italia senza più farsi trovare...avrebbe le sue ragioni, magari non la mia stima, ma la mia comprensione si!


E i figli in tutto questo che c'entrano? Dalle responsabilità di padre non si scappa (di solito).


----------

